# Last one out switch the lights off.....



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We finish at 1pm Friday for x'mas .....yeehhh, don't forget to turn off the lights if your after me? 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> We finish at 1pm Friday for x'mas .....yeehhh, don't forget to turn off the lights if your after me? 8)


12:30 for us so it won't be me - I'll be in the pub with drinks on our MD


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > We finish at 1pm Friday for x'mas .....yeehhh, don't forget to turn off the lights if your after me? 8)
> ...


Lucky bugger, however, we keep our drinks on the bar. Must be a good MD


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Finished at 1445 yesterday   but it is my long weekend anyway and I am back on Wednesday and working right through after that :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Finishing at 6pm tonight and not back until 3rd Jan.

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I'm having to do a nightshift on the 23rd & 24th (8pm to 5am).  :x

Then back for one dayshift on the 27th.

Then on the 31st, having to do a 12 hour nightshift (5.30pm to 5.30am) All at normal time rates. :x  :evil:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Finished already and not back on a project until the 9th 8) 
Followed by 2 weeks 'on' and then 2 weeks 'off'


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Finished days ago, not back until the 3 Jan


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Not off until 27th and 28th then back to work


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

My last night shift until the 8th Jan.

Have a good one 

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

finished last friday....but have spent the week running after the kids (anna's still buggered with the flu)...not quite the start to the holiday's I had expected.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

How about this for a lomg new year off ,I finish at 2210 new years eve and start again 1010 new years day


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I'm having to do a nightshift on the 23rd & 24th (8pm to 5am).  :x
> 
> Then back for one dayshift on the 27th.
> 
> Then on the 31st, having to do a 12 hour nightshift (5.30pm to 5.30am) All at normal time rates. :x  :evil:


That's rough!! You'll be needing the lights left on for you then :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

You poor buggers....I finished last week and I've not booked in any work until 22nd Jan


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

finished tonight at 5pm, and off now until Jan 3rd. A well earned break. 8)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Count yourselves lucky.

I don't finish until 4th Jan at 11.30PM and then start back at 6 in the morning on the 3rd Jan. I then work a 25 hour day for 8 days a week without a break for 430 days.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

leave the lights on a bit longer please :?, well at least untill 5.30pm Friday night (then back to work on Wednesday - to fix the spex of all those twits who drank too much and sat on/fell on/squished/bashed/kids wrecked/dog ate/ran over with car their spex (oh and don;t have a spare pair and need them yesterday :evil :x :x :x

Hev x


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I finished tonight at 5:30, back at 9:00 on 9th Jan 8)

Ho ho ho


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> leave the lights on a bit longer please :?, well at least untill 5.30pm Friday night (then back to work on Wednesday - to fix the spex of all those twits who drank too much and sat on/fell on/squished/bashed/kids wrecked/dog ate/ran over with car their spex (oh and don;t have a spare pair and need them yesterday :evil :x :x :x
> 
> Hev x


Families eh!! :lol:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I have only had to work 4 days this december & I am not planning to start back till Jan 19th !

I love this time of year 

Bought myself a nice new TV & have 2 fridges filled to the brim with booze so should keep me entertained 

Also a few new mods to start fitting.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Sim said:


> Count yourselves lucky.
> 
> I don't finish until 4th Jan at 11.30PM and then start back at 6 in the morning on the 3rd Jan. I then work a 25 hour day for 8 days a week without a break for 430 days.


luxury


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Finished end of October and don't start until the end of Feb next year... sigh; life's a bitch 

Dave


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bloody hell I'm a teacher and don't finish till tomorrow at 2.30, and people slate us for all the holidays we get :x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Finished end of October and don't start until the end of Feb next year... sigh; life's a bitch
> 
> Dave


I am now looking for a sharp impliment - pick yur rib!

Hev x :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> Bloody hell I'm a teacher and don't finish till tomorrow at 2.30, and people slate us for all the holidays we get :x


Yes, I know...I'm married to one. :wink:

Guess that puts me on a parr with you all, I simply take all my hols in one go 

Dave


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Finished at 5.30 pm on the *30th September 2003 * from which time I started to enjoy a well earned retirement.  8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Finished end of October and don't start until the end of Feb next year... sigh; life's a bitch
> 
> Dave


Lifes a bitch!!!!! It is until you marry a real one (not you kiTTcaTT)  Anyway, I thought Oct - Feb was when cars REALLY needed cleaning properly?


----------



## tteacher (Dec 30, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> Bloody hell I'm a teacher and don't finish till tomorrow at 2.30, and people slate us for all the holidays we get :x


Tell me about it ! :x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Count yourselves lucky.
> ...


We got evicted from our hole in the ground


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


and you try tellin that to the kids today,

they won't believe you :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bye then


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


Classic


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I had today off and I won't start work until the 27th now


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I finished an overnight shift at six this morning had three hours sleep in work and then drove 30 miles for a ten o'clock start. :?  :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Finished end of October and don't start until the end of Feb next year... sigh; life's a bitch
> 
> Dave


With an attitude like that ...never mind lucky b****** :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will finish 7:30 am christmas morning


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Quck question for those working over Christmas .Do you get extra pay ?We were restructured a few years back and now have to take days out of our holiday entitlement for Christmas day and Boxing day all the other days we open and are paid flat rate for them :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Quck question for those working over Christmas .Do you get extra pay ?We were restructured a few years back and now have to take days out of our holiday entitlement for Christmas day and Boxing day all the other days we open and are paid flat rate for them :?


We work a 12 hour shift system and get extra from 7:30am xmas morning untill 7:30am on the 27th and for new years eve and day


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We pay double time for all hours worked, triple if it falls on a weekend


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I finished 10 minutes after I returned from my holiday 2 weeks ago......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

One more day off, then back to work


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Back on your heads!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I came into work for some of the week before Xmas, but hardly did anything other than wander round and chat to people, post on the forum eat Xmas dinner. Got trollied on the Tuesday night which meant I managed to get into work about 13:30 on the Wednesday and left still feeling a bit delicate around 16:00... 

Spent most of my lunch times on 2+ hour breaks 

Broke up on Friday around 2pm to avoid the Xmas travel rush (which never appeared!)

Staggered in around 10:00 today, but the office is deserted. I'll wander home around 15:00 or so, and probably just stick myself "on call" for the remainder of the week. On full pay, of course... :lol:

It's a hard life! :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

jampott said:


> I came into work for some of the week before Xmas, but hardly did anything other than wander round and chat to people, post on the forum eat Xmas dinner. Got trollied on the Tuesday night which meant I managed to get into work about 13:30 on the Wednesday and left still feeling a bit delicate around 16:00...
> 
> Spent most of my lunch times on 2+ hour breaks
> 
> ...


Employer of the year extending the christmas spirit, all that extra money for earned, stress free for mods?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm back at work now next day off next Wednesday :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I'm back at work now next day off next Wednesday :?


That's o.k.
I'm back at work since yesterday (Tuesday). Next day off will be on Sunday, but back on Monday (2nd) 
I don't mind, I love my job 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back at work now next day off next Wednesday :?
> ...


I love my job but I love my own time more 8) , off again Friday, yehh


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> I love my job but I love my own time more 8) , off again Friday, yehh


Part-timer 









Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I love my job but I love my own time more 8) , off again Friday, yehh
> ...


Who said that, where are my glasses [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Who said that, where are my glasses [smiley=toff.gif]


Probably stomped into the ground like eveyone else's at this time of year - now where is my hammer and anvil? :?

Any jobs going in your place?

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Who said that, where are my glasses [smiley=toff.gif]
> ...


Do you want to borrow mine


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Do want to borrow mine


Yes please.............only if the blacksmith is available too :roll:

Hey David, is that a tiara on your head? 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Who said that, where are my glasses [smiley=toff.gif]
> ...


Sorry, we are to short sighted to be recruiting at this time of the year :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Do want to borrow mine
> ...


You know I'm [the blacksmith] & always available for you :-*

The tiara is my other side :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Now that is a reassuring thought  :wink: - does Julie know about your committment? :-*

As for the tiara side..........I'm just soooooo glad you and ObiWan feel you can openly share your girlie side with us 

<edit> Just re-read the caption under your portrait, "blacksmith to the Gods", does that mean if your are available for me then my status has been elevated from Princess to Godess 

Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Yes :-* ,, you are my Godess [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Now I know you've had too much happy juice over Chrimbo, I've just fallen off my perch laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:, you poor delusional child - you can be my blacksmith anytime 

Godess Hev x (call me Ma'am)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Now I know you've had too much happy juice over Chrimbo, I've just fallen off my perch laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:, you poor delusional child - you can be my blacksmith anytime
> 
> Godess Hev x (call me Ma'am)


Sorry Ma'am [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Don't you give my age away you can see from the pic i'm not a child 8) 8)

I'm of to the forge to get warm ,, and take my shirt off :roll:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

David........you are flirting with Hev......shame on you.....what would Julie say    :lol: :lol: .......but if thats what you look like with your shirt off.......then fill your boots!!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great technique :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev x
> ...


Hey a techniquie like that takes talent 

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes to talk at the same time is some going :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


This post will need editing soon!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > johnnyboy said:
> ...


Didn't I tell you that this place is the perfect dating agency :wink:  :-*
BTW Obi, what are you doing next Thursday evening, are you free


----------

